# Sponge attached to Powerhead?....



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

So i have a power head and I want to add a sponge to the inlet. Will this work?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752618&keepsr=0

Also, can I just put the sponge onto the inlet? or do I need a tube?

*updated link*


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The link doesn't work for me, but I can tell you that you can use any open cell sponge on the inlet. Just cut a hole or slot in the sponge so it fits over the sponge holder inlet for the powerhead and shove it on. I used to use a coarse sponge on my powerhead as a primary filter in a 29 gallon tank. It worked pretty well.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use the sponges for the Aquaclear filters, and just cut enough of a hole in them so they will slip over the inlet of the powerhead. They do catch a lot of debris, and need frequent cleaning so the water will keep moving. At fist I did make a tube to fit inside, but this was not needed for most of the sponge filters I made. Anything longer than about 3-4" might be better with a tube to distribute the water inlet areas along the length of the sponge. 
I used undergravel plate up-tubes, and drilled lots of 1/4" holes in them.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

I buy the black sponge "logs" from Big Als and cut them to the size I need. It's cheap and you're not stuck with one size. Cuts easily with a serrated knife, just like bread! You can make slits with a nice pointy scissor.

They're sturdy, I rinse them out and reuse with each WC and it's black!

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...''s Products&isManufacturer=Big Al's Products

LB :mrgreen:


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

I also use Aquaclear sponges over the powerhead inlet. It seems to work well and they're inexpensive. As Diana K pointed out, it does seem to need frequent cleaning. And if you forget to clean it, the noise of a straining powerhead will always remind you.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you guys saying this is used instead of a filter? I was thinking of replacing my Aquaclear HOB filter with a powerhead. So the thing to do would be to cut a piece of the sponge I have from the filter which should already have biofilm on it? What is the other biomedia for, then? (those nugget type things in the mesh bag?) Can I throw that stuff out? I don't really understand, when you say you wash the sponge do you wash it with tap water? Doesn't that kill the nitrifying bacteria, that you want to stay there?

Confused....

p.s. how long can the bacteria survive in there if you cut the power to an HOB filter? Restarting wouldn't be a good idea, right?


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

You wouldn't wash it with tap water, you use the drained water from the water change to rinse it out. 
My powerhead is the only filtration in my 20 gal and it has worked fine (although I plant a lot and understock the tank) When I did it, I used a rectangular piece of foam from joanne's fabric store. I rinsed it out well and then froze it in water so I could drill a hole down the center. This let the water be drawn from the entire length of the sponge and worked really well until I lost it when I was moving.  The other biomedia is fine for a non-planted tank, but for a heavily planted tank, there's enough bacteria growing on the plants that the main form of filtration is going to be mechanical. If you don't stock the tank too much then a powerhead with a sponge is really all you need (granted you have a good amount of plants in there)

Scouter


----------

